

Life expectancy by health spending per capita [graph] - dkyc
http://i.imgur.com/VqU3FFN.png
Source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gallery.mailchimp.com&#x2F;de3259be81e52e95191ab7806&#x2F;files&#x2F;HAG2013.pdf, page 25
======
dkyc
Source (OECD study):
[http://gallery.mailchimp.com/de3259be81e52e95191ab7806/files...](http://gallery.mailchimp.com/de3259be81e52e95191ab7806/files/HAG2013.pdf)
page 25

